# Hack Directv HD Tivo HR10-250 as OTA Recorder???



## Jeff Lam (Sep 5, 2003)

I have the HR10-250 that I own but can't get D* at my new place. The OTA tuner does work but I can't record. It won't allow for recording without a subscription. Is there any way I can hack this thing to let it allow me to record by time/channel? I know the TIVO service won't work but I would like to use it as an HD DVR if I can for OTA stuff.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

No way that I am aware of.


----------

